# Not really jokes, but something for past times.......



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2021)

That’s like a blast from the past! Love it! Brought back lots of memories! 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes that did bring back memories. I remember we we're in "hog heaven " when We got the completed set of  Encyclopedias. The push lawn mower, the wife still uses that back by her "she fort". We still have an old fashion crank ice cream maker that we traditionally make ice cream over christmas.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 12, 2021)

I think I have a pager like that somewhere in the house?  BTW - Anyone ever put dish soap about on a slip & slide and not tell anyone? WHAM-O was an understatement, especially if you missed the lawn?!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 12, 2021)

WOW..  I remember every thing here...  Took forever to set up the mouse trap game ...

Anybody ever look through the Reminiscing magazine ??


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 12, 2021)

Definitely brings back memories! Was there any change left in that phone booth?

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 12, 2021)

We still have a set of World Books and Britannicas. The only thing I couldn't connect with was the yellow key fob. But everything else was part of my experience. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 12, 2021)

The Yellow key fob was a radio..  not really a key fob ...


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 12, 2021)

I am old, no wonder why everything hurts!



noboundaries said:


> We still have a set of World Books and Britannicas. The only thing I couldn't connect with was the yellow key fob. But everything else was part of my experience. Thanks for posting!


I didn't know which yellow you meant.
The radio that was much larger than a key fob.
or
The yellow insert to play a 45 large spindle single on a small spindle phonograph (they call them turntables now)


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 12, 2021)

That was cool.  I remember everything.  Don't know if that's good or bad, lol.  Thanks for sharing, brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The radio that was much larger than a key fob.


Yeah, that one. I recognized and owned the 45 inserts.

We had this something like this one, too. I had  RCA record player that folded up and it used the tube.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2021)

That was cool. Lots of good memories there...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Yeah, that one. I recognized and owned the 45 inserts.
> 
> We had this something like this one, too. I had  RCA record player that folded up and it used the tube.
> View attachment 484600




Along with not needing the plastic insert for 45's...  This also allowed you to stack the records and drop one at a time...  coarse we all new that...  LOL


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 13, 2021)

I miss my pocket fisherman!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep.  I'm getting old.  I remember almost all of these.  Great to see some of these oldies.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 13, 2021)

When I worked delivery for a dry cleaners I had a fancy pager. They could leave a 15 second message....


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 13, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> When I worked delivery for a dry cleaners I had a fancy pager. They could leave a 15 second message....


Back in the day when I carried a pager, but we didn't have cell phones, I was stuck in traffic and my boss was steadily paging me. When I finally got back to the office, he was furious at me for not calling. Those were the days.....


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 13, 2021)

Those are great items from the past, And it is like a walk through your past.  Who had the am transistor radio, 9 volt battery,  Before FM became popular.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 13, 2021)

In the early 60's when I was a kid, I remember hearing my parents talk to their  parents about the colored lard they used during WWII.  Butter wasn't available. It sounded and felt like they were talking about ancient Greek history, not something that happened less than 20 years before the conversation.

Now, when I talk to my kids about my childhood, they feel the same way. Memories of gas wars (price drop from 33 cents to 17 cents/gal), drive-in movie dates, the appearance of FM radios in cars, boxes of 8-track tapes in the middle of the front bench seat, seem like easily recallable memories but make me sound like Plato's drinking buddy.

Steamed windows, a favorite memory of living in the South, probably still happen but not to an annual showing of the ancient movie _Gone with the Wind. _


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 13, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Those are great items from the past, And it is like a walk through your past.  Who had the am transistor radio, 9 volt battery,  Before FM became popular.


I was 8 or 9  when I got my first AM 9 volt radio.  I was in hog heaven, I'll never forget.  I also got an earphone with it, and at that time it was the coolest thing in my world.  Funny how things change.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> ...
> The yellow insert to play a 45 large spindle single on a small spindle phonograph (they call them turntables now)





noboundaries said:


> Yeah, that one. I recognized and owned the 45 inserts.
> 
> We had this something like this one, too. I had  RCA record player that folded up and it used the tube.
> View attachment 484600





JckDanls 07 said:


> Along with not needing the plastic insert for 45's...  This also allowed you to stack the records and drop one at a time...  coarse we all new that...  LOL



Since a few of you have grabbed onto the old record player stuff, here's another one, especially for the younger crowd.....


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lots of cool stuff; I remember all of it. Love the wide slicks on the back of that Challenger.
My grandkids are mystified by my 1940's rotary dial phone.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 13, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Lots of cool stuff; I remember all of it. Love the wide slicks on the back of that Challenger.
> My grandkids are mystified by my 1940's rotary dial phone.
> View attachment 484765


 That's a 67 camaro,  first year it came out.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 13, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> That's a 67 camaro,  first year it came out.


Yeah, I was thinking 67 or 68, but definitely not a Mopar.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 13, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> Yeah, I was thinking 67 or 68, but definitely not a Mopar.


it's a 67 68 they had solid red tail lights reverse lights were underneath the bumper.  and the front park/turn light setup was round for 67 and rectangle for 68. I had a 68 SS


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 13, 2021)

Mea culpa.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 13, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> it's a 67 68 they had solid red tail lights reverse lights were underneath the bumper.  and the front light setup was round for 67 and rectangle for 68. I had a 68 SS


67 and 68 RS had the backup lights below, SS did not , or at least that's how I remember it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Lots of cool stuff; I remember all of it. Love the wide slicks on the back of that Challenger.
> My grandkids are mystified by my 1940's rotary dial phone.
> View attachment 484765


Those really sucked when you made a mistake and had to redial! Can still remember the sound they made.

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't remember if 67 or 68 was the first year that cars had side marker lights.  If 68 was the first year, then that Camaro is a 68.  Not 100% sure which year was the first year of side marker lights on American made cars.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> 67 and 68 RS had the backup lights below, SS did not , or at least that's how I remember it.





MJB05615 said:


> I can't remember if 67 or 68 was the first year that cars had side marker lights.  If 68 was the first year, then that Camaro is a 68.  Not 100% sure which year was the first year of side marker lights on American made cars.



Here's a couple of pics that may help you both out...
*1967 Camaro*






*1968 Camaro*


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 13, 2021)

So 68 was the first year with side marker lights.  That was my first inclination.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

